

Why Google Apps Haven't Taken Off in Large Enterprises - echair
http://creese.typepad.com/pattern_finder/2008/08/why-google-apps.html

======
crsmith
One thing the article does not mention is that maybe Fortune 500 companies do
not want Google reading their email.

